# Andreja Premium after rebuild



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just finished a full tear down of my Andreja Premium with some help from the forum.

She's back home now and warming up!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Up close and personal!









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

That is a beautiful looking machine.


----------



## Rob92 (May 3, 2020)

Lovely machine!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You should pay more attention to her*😀. She was sulking from neglect*🤣


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> You should pay more attention to her*. She was sulking from neglect*


Well she's like triggers broom now. Just ordered a new OPV and Anti Vac valve to add to the list. Almost replaced anything that moves in the machine!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

I have the same machine! It produces amazing espresso. Can I ask which OPV you ordered, as I need a new one too, mine's been whining.

@NJD1977


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hestu said:


> I have the same machine! It produces amazing espresso. Can I ask which OPV you ordered, as I need a new one too, mine's been whining.
> @NJD1977


I just ordered this the other day. Looks an exact match to what I've got in at the moment.

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Spaziale-Expansion-Valve-%C3%B8-14M-10-14-bar---01626/m-4308.aspx


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

What grinder is it? @NJD1977


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wisey said:


> What grinder is it? @NJD1977


Eureka Mignon Chrome, Mk1. Suits me perfectly, looks good, decent grind, small.


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

NJD1977 said:


> I just ordered this the other day. Looks an exact match to what I've got in at the moment.
> 
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Spaziale-Expansion-Valve-%C3%B8-14M-10-14-bar---01626/m-4308.aspx


 Yes it does look to be the same, I am a tad thrown off by the 10-14 bar rating though. Can you update when you've installed the valve? Would definitely be interested! I run my machine at about 6.5-7 bar at the moment, so being limited to a higher pressure wouldn't be ideal.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hestu said:


> Yes it does look to be the same, I am a tad thrown off by the 10-14 bar rating though. Can you update when you've installed the valve? Would definitely be interested! I run my machine at about 6.5-7 bar at the moment, so being limited to a higher pressure wouldn't be ideal.


No idea yet but it should be delivered tomorrow so I'll let you know once I plumb it in. 10bar is fine for me. Perhaps just unscrewing it further would reduce it down to 7?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hestu said:


> Yes it does look to be the same, I am a tad thrown off by the 10-14 bar rating though. Can you update when you've installed the valve? Would definitely be interested! I run my machine at about 6.5-7 bar at the moment, so being limited to a higher pressure wouldn't be ideal.


Installed the new OPV. I didn't manage to try getting it down to 6-7bar because of the pipes twisting etc. but even at 10bar its half unwound, I would be very surprised if you could get down to 6-7bar out of this new. You could however put the old weakened spring in it which should in theory get you to similar pressures as your old one.


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

NJD1977 said:


> Hestu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it does look to be the same, I am a tad thrown off by the 10-14 bar rating though. Can you update when you've installed the valve? Would definitely be interested! I run my machine at about 6.5-7 bar at the moment, so being limited to a higher pressure wouldn't be ideal.
> ...


 Thanks for your help. I will consider buying it just for the rubber/brass OPV body. Otherwise I managed to fix the squeaking for now, using a bit of silicone grease on the threads and cleaning out the inside.


----------

